# Building Regs New Extension Implications



## Monsoon (2 Apr 2014)

Looking to build on a 40 sq metre kit/dining/Lounge to rear of house - I understand I dont need planning but in relation to new regs where do I stand - am I exempt - or do I need to get someone to confirm its built to Building Regs - also do I need an architect for this or can I find a company that does a design and build - ie specialises in extensions and certification if needed


----------



## Leo (3 Apr 2014)

You are not exempt from building regs, so be careful you are fully covered.


----------



## kkelliher (3 Apr 2014)

If you build an extension of 39.9m2 you are exempt from the new building control regs but you are never exempt from building regulations


----------



## Monsoon (7 Apr 2014)

thanks to both of you for that information. Now Im just trying to find a company who can do both design and build.


----------



## lowCO2design (8 Apr 2014)

Monsoon said:


> thanks to both of you for that information. Now Im just trying to find a company who can do both design and build.


why would you want to do that? who looks out for your interests in that scenario?


----------



## itsallwrong (8 Apr 2014)

You still need to give notification to the planning people what you are doing.
You don't need to do the full planning application.
Go talk to them and let them know what you are planning to do.


----------



## bren1916 (9 Apr 2014)

We built on something similar in size a couple years back and I went with a local Architect to design, spec & issue tenders and chose a builder to build.
All built to Reg's complete with Cert (in the event you ever want to sell on).

Agree that choosing a firm to both design & build is not your best option as they will be looking after their own needs first..


----------



## lowCO2design (17 Apr 2014)

itsallwrong said:


> You still need to give notification to the planning people what you are doing.
> You don't need to do the full planning application.
> Go talk to them and let them know what you are planning to do.






good idea
bad idea. we cant be sure of that
good idea



bren1916 said:


> We built on something similar in size a couple years back and I went with a local Architect to design, spec & issue tenders and chose a builder to build.
> All built to Reg's complete with Cert (in the event you ever want to sell on).
> 
> Agree that choosing a firm to both design & build is not your best option as they will be looking after their own needs first..


+1


----------

